# West Midlands Meets



## BMW Shortie (May 27, 2008)

are there any meets in the west midlands?

i have tried arranging a few meets on AON but the region is quite quiet. Much going on from here?? :car:


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

It isn't the season for it to be honest, standing around looking at traffic film and smeared windows isn't fun! lol


----------



## BMW Shortie (May 27, 2008)

suppose that is true lol


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

The region is generally quite active, hold on till the spring and meets will spring up in the midlands


----------



## wrx man (Apr 18, 2008)

Id be up for a mids meet :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Gaz is the Regional Organiser, but he doesn't seem to care about us locals, just the big meets


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Most meets iv been to have been at worksop, Forgot what the pubs called but its on the ring road, near Mc Donalds. We meet every last sunday of the month.

Nick


----------



## Curley89 (Apr 18, 2008)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=95954&page=8

Possibly maybe?


----------

